# Anyone here have Dishplayer or Webtv plus?



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

Does Dishplayer also allow you to download the tv listings for cable besides downloading the tv listings for Dish Network the way webtv plus does?
Do any of you download the digital cable tv listings once in a while just to see what new channels your cable company has added?
I downloaded the digital cable tv listings and I was surprised at how many channels the cable company had added. They now have 287 channels(including audio only and PPV) in total. What's really dissapointing is that they have a lot of really good channels that Dish unfortunately doesn't have.
I mean the number of Cinemaxes they had made my head spin.
I mean they had Cinemax East, Cinemax West, MoreMax, ActionMax, ThrilMax, MoreMax West, WMax, OMax, 5Star, ActionMax West, and they also had a bunch of other other Max channels, but the problem is that all of them were labled Max on the webtv tv listings so It was hard to tell them apart.
What's also interesting is that the digital cable added a bunch of porno channels too, and they didn't have them the last time I checked months ago. 
They added Playboy, Pleasure(thank god Dish doesn't have that anymore), 2 different Spice Channels, and HotNet.
It looks like Digital Cable is really doing a lot of stuff to fight back. What really sucks is that Digital cable has a lot more channels that you'd like to see like Mutltiple Cinemaxes, National Geographic, NBATV.com, and many others that Dish just doesn't have.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No the Dishplayer only downloads listings for Dish Network, a standalone WebTV Plus unit can get listing from cable or satellite, whatever you choose.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

DISH Network satellite listings only, like Scott says, It gets them off the satellite and not the phone line.

Mark


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

The DishPlayer have that option and quality? Hehe.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Adding to what Scott says, cable and OTA listings would be of little use in the DP because it can't tune them and it doesn't have an MPEG encoder. I can see how it might be nice to use some of the DP's 50 event timers to supplement the paltry 8 still being put in most VCRs but the product was built for Dish Network, not cable.


----------

